# Virgin material



## anajr

Hola¡ No sabría como traducir este término, puesto que sería algo así como material virgen, pero esa traducción no es usada en castellano. 





- Construction and demolition waste (C&DW) is often already located in an urban area close to or on the construction site whereas virgin materials are often sourced from more distant quarries and natural areas. Conversely, transportation


Muchas gracias¡


----------



## cbourn

_Virgin materials_ son recursos originales, es decir que recursos que no se han usado. Su uníca forma de procesamiento es durate la producción original.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Concuerdo con la otra respuesta.  Acá en Chile decimos "un CD virgen" por decir CD en blanco, sin uso previo.  En el caso de materiales de construccion, hay materials virgenes y materias recicladas.


----------



## anajr

Vale, el concepto si lo entiendo, es lo contrario a material reciclado. 
Pero el término "Material original" nunca lo he escuchado, asique había 
pensado traducirlo como "Material prima natural"

¿Sería correcto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## VRF

Hola chic@s:

a mí personalemente no me suena nada bien eso de materiales de construcción "vírgenes", yo preferiría "nuevos"


----------



## anajr

VRF said:


> Hola chic@s:
> 
> a mí personalemente no me suena nada bien eso de materiales de construcción "vírgenes", yo preferiría "nuevos"



Sí, realmente yo nunca he oido decir material virgen. Pero decir material nuevo tampoco lo considero correcto, puesto que un material "nuevo" podría ser por ejemplo una baldosa, sin embargo, ésta ha sido procesada, por lo que no proviene directamente de la naturaleza, por lo que no es un virgin material. 


Definition: resources extracted from nature in their raw form. 

- That has not been previously used or consumed, or subjected to processing other than its original production. 
i.e. timber, metal...


----------



## VRF

Entiendo entonces que se trata de "materias primas"


----------



## cbourn

O quizás "materias naturales" o "materias originales"


----------



## VRF

Buenos días de nuevo:

si el término que buscas se ajusta a esta definición de la RAE: "_La que una industria o fabricación necesita para sus labores, aunque provenga, como sucede frecuentemente, de otras operaciones industriales_", entonces, hablamos de "materias primas" 

Hasta pronto


----------



## LeoLeo9

En mi trabajo usamos materia virgen y materia prima como sinónimo, frente al material reprocesado o reciclado... no sé si es un uso general, pero no implica que sean materias primas naturales, es decir, en otras plantas han sido tratadas o procesadas. Se ajusta bastante a la definición de la RAE dada por VRF.


----------

